# Alabama teachers may soon receive training on not having sex with students



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alabama teachers may soon receive training on not having sex with students

A bill approved by an Alabama Senate committee would require teachers to receive an hour of training a year on sexual relations and other inappropriate relations with students.

The Education Policy Committee approved the bill by Sen. Cam Ward, R-Alabaster, the Decatur Daily reported.

The Educator-Student Interaction Training Act would require training on sexual or romantic contact, social media interactions, interactions outside the classroom and the use of corporal punishment and physical restraints in classrooms.

The bill cites increasing reports of inappropriate relations between teachers and students, both in person and through social media.

The bill would require the state superintendent, the School Superintendents of Alabama and the Alabama Education Association to develop the training program.
_____________________

The NY Daily News goes into more detail...and has pictures!!! lol

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ala-teachers-class-prevent-sex-students-article-1.2573979


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Alabama teachers may soon receive training on not having sex with students
> 
> A bill approved by an Alabama Senate committee would require teachers to receive an hour of training a year on sexual relations and other inappropriate relations with students.
> 
> ...


After all these years Alabama at last finds an instance when "Abstinence Only" Sex Education is actually relevant. 

You'd think that "You are here to teach the children, not fvck them" should be a fairly simple message to get across to educated individuals.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha! Alabama....

Current Governor having issues....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WonkyNinja said:


> After all these years Alabama at last finds an instance when "Abstinence Only" Sex Education is actually relevant.
> 
> You'd think that "You are here to teach the children, not fvck them" should be a fairly simple message to get across to educated individuals.


Yeah teachers. "No fvcking the children..."

How bout they just throw the book at these degenerates!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

WonkyNinja said:


> You'd think that "You are here to teach the children, not fvck them" should be a fairly simple message to get across to educated individuals.


Yes, but remember that all the "educated individuals" received their education in......ding....ding.......ALABAMA.:surprise:

BTW, I can say that because my state ranks EVEN LOWER than Alabama in education.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*They had better send a copy of that state mandated course over here to Texas as there are a herd of middle aged old crones who have gotten their "checks cashed" by losing their teachers credentials by the criminal court system for messing around with their young students!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> Yeah teachers. "No fvcking the children..."
> 
> How bout they just throw the book at these degenerates!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I think most guys fantasized in HS about fvcking the hot female teacher. When it really happens, the male student gets a high-five.

When a female student does it with a male teacher, we want to throw the guy in jail for life. 

This situation happens more often in my state than AL.

And no, I was not born here. I actually decided to move here, which I think is even worse....


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Is it a crime if the teacher is really hot? >

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M4_Ommfvv0


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Does it really take an hour to tell them, "Don't have sex with your students!"

??


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Satya said:


> Does it really take an hour to tell them, "Don't have sex with your students!"
> 
> ??


Given what has been going on it might take more than an hour...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Is it a crime if the teacher is really hot? >
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6M4_Ommfvv0


The part that makes me laugh is when the teacher is really hot and the student is 17 yo male. Their parents say on TV that their son was "traumatized". Like really? WTF. Mostly that is about the parents wanting and getting money from the school's insurer. 

I messed up in HS. I did not know I could have had sex with that hot teacher AND also gotten a big check.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> The part that makes me laugh is when the teacher is really hot and the student is 17 yo male. Their parents say on TV that their son was "traumatized". Like really? WTF. Mostly that is about the parents wanting and getting money from the school's insurer.
> 
> I messed up in HS. I did not know I could have had sex with that hot teacher AND also gotten a big check.


There was one case where the boy was 18 or 19 and the female teacher 23 - is that really a crime? I understand the rules you do not want the classroom to be a pick up spot for teachers and students- I get that - but the teacher in the case I mentioned should have been fired and her teaching license revoked permanently and not arrested


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Truthseeker1 said:


> There was one case where the boy was 18 or 19


That is 7th or 8th grade in Alabama


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Lawyers have to be trained in not stealing from widows and orphans because, apparently that was one they actually had to write down.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Yes, but remember that all the "educated individuals" received their education in......ding....ding.......ALABAMA.:surprise:
> 
> BTW, I can say that because my state ranks EVEN LOWER than Alabama in education.


Ahh yes. The true Alabama state motto - Thank God for Mississippi!!


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Yeah teachers. "No fvcking the children..."
> 
> How bout they just throw the book at these degenerates!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They probably couldn't do that as Texas Board of Education have removed all the facts from the books. :smile2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

SEC!! SEC!! SEC!! SEC!!

Thats the appropriate response, right? 

Almost makes one feel bad for those of you south of the Mason Dixon line who actually value education.  

Almost.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Well, I think most guys fantasized in HS about fvcking the hot female teacher. When it really happens, the male student gets a high-five.
> 
> When a female student does it with a male teacher, we want to throw the guy in jail for life.
> 
> ...


That attitude really pisses me off!

Female teachers need hit just as hard for using their students to get their rocks off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> That attitude really pisses me off!
> 
> Female teachers need hit just as hard for using their students to get their rocks off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cant we just try a slap on the wrist sir? >


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Cant we just try a slap on the wrist sir? >


Getting their asses slapped for pay is a bit more up their ally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Getting their asses slapped for pay is a bit more up their ally.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And probably pays better too..lol


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

High school students are getting older ......

and high school teachers are getting younger....... like the Teach forAmerica Applicants. This is just what the establishment / charter school (hedge fund) franchises want because they believe that they can get away with paying them less.

so when a problem strikes a teacher, well, he / she has to use their resources to protect themselves. bye, bye unions......


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

blueinbr said:


> Yes, but remember that all the "educated individuals" received their education in......ding....ding.......ALABAMA.:surprise:
> 
> BTW, I can say that because my state ranks EVEN LOWER than Alabama in education.


Texas huh?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

They should have already had about 18 years of training. We call it "raising" and anyone who didn't get it has no business in the vicinity of children or performing any form of government service.


----------

